# Tabellen mit fester Kopf- und Fußzeile UND festen Spalten links



## wwwarrior (13. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze seit Tagen verzweifelt an einem Problem mit einer Tabelle, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es sich überhaupt mit DIVs und CSS lösen lässt oder es rein von der Logik technisch gar nicht umsetzbar ist:

Folgendes Problem: ich möchte eine Tabelle darstellen, die eine Kopfzeile hat (Name, Vorname sowie dann viele Spalten mit Monat/Jahr) und eine Fußzeile (Spaltensummen), die feststehen. Dieses Problem wurde ja in der Vergangenheit ausgiebig besprochen und ist ja kein Problem, das mit CSS umzusetzen (Pure CSS Scrollable Table usw.).
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die ersten zwei Spalten, also der Vor- und Nachname stehenbleiben sollen, wenn der Nutzer nach rechts scrollt, um sich die Spaltenwerte der einzelnen Monate ansehen möchte. Wenn ich für den Tabellenmittelteil zwischen Kopf- und Fußzeile ein scrollbares DIV setze, ist ja die erste Spalte auch immer mit weggescrollt. Den Mittelteil aufsplitten geht in meinen Augen ja auch nicht, weil dann beim vertikalen Scrollen nur die Monatsspalten scrollen und die Namen stehenbleiben.
Im Prinzip soll das ganze von der Funktion sein wie im Excel, wo ich das Fenster teilen kann und damit Zeilen und Spalten feststehen lassen kann. (Ein Beispiel mit Frames ist http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/javascript/scrolltabelle/anzeige/frameset.html, Frames stehen mir aber so nicht zur Verfügung).

Kann mir ein CSS-Experte da weiterhelfen? Ist das technisch überhaupt möglich? Gibts irgendwo Beispiele? Ich selber habe leider nichts im Netz dazu gefunden, was mein Problem lösen konnte.

Danke und Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Maik (13. November 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, gibt es da keine Möglichkeit, um die ersten beiden Spalten beim horizontalen Scrollen zu fixieren, wenn sie aber zugleich vertikal scrollbar sein sollen.


----------

